# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل: أدب الطلب ومنتهى الارب للشوكاني/ مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

الحمد لله وكفى والصلاة والسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى اما بعد:
فهذه اول الغيث المدرار من نفائس مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود جزى الله القائمين عليها خير ا الجزاء في الدنياو الآخرة على ما تفضلوا به من تراث الامة على طلبة العلم والمسلمين
أدب الطلب ومنتهى الارب  للشوكاني

عنوان المخطوطة:  أدب الطلب ومنتهى الارب            
المؤلف: الشوكاني ، محمد بن علي         
الناسخ:  عبدالله بن ابراهيم الربيعي
تاريخ النسخ: ق.14 هـ
التاريخ المقترن بإسم المؤلف: عبدالله بن ابراهيم الربيعي         
رقم الصنف: 210.7/ ا ش
الوصف: نسخة جيدة ، نسخ حديث، ناقصةالاخر         
الرقم العام: 1196
الوصف المادي: 70 ق، 23 س ؛ 25 * 18 سم         
المراجع: الاعلام 7 : 190 البدر الطالع 2: 214
الموضوع:     1- التربية الاسلامية 2- الاخلاق الاسلامية
الإحالات:     أ - الناسخ ب -تاريخ المسخ
    احصل على الصفحة بصيغة بي دي إف

رابط التحميل :
http://www.mediafire.com/?mninyfftt3y

ـــــــ
موقع : المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية 
[CENTER]موقع : خزانة التراث العربي / 
موقع : ديوان السنة المسندة[/CENTER

----------

